

What does it take to change your career? - ibrajkovic
http://www.brajkovic.info/what-does-it-take-to-change-your-career/

======
pbhjpbhj
> _I was still a student and I started doing social media campaigns for
> various clients. I was at a turning point of my career: to continue with IT
> stuff or try my luck in completely new area._ //

Not really sure I'd consider a change of focus on part-time work whilst still
a student a "career change".

